

Chrome extension to capture and replay AJAX requests - ocotobts
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jquery-ajax-capture/hgicjmfpmakeejdfemjhokokaijfdjng

======
ocotobts
Yep, it is a true concern. But I am on of two developers behind it. We started
it as a tool for ourselves to generate jQuery request code and later decided
to put it for public use. I doubt it will be wildly popular to give us
incentive to include something bad in it. After all, it is useful only for
those who know jQuery and Javascript. Enjoy.

~~~
facorreia
Thanks for sharing.

------
facorreia
This tool seems useful. I'm wary of installing extensions with broad
permissions like this one needs (read and modify all data in all websites I
visit). Chrome extensions are known for being modified after they become
popular for mischievous purposes (e.g. selling data or installing malware). I
wish Chrome provided a better security model for extensions like this. I guess
one choice is to install it but leave it disabled.

------
ocotobts
This extension generates javascript code based on the AJAX requests that
modern websites make. Take a request, modify parameters and extract data from
APIs that modern websites use.

Unexpected use that we found while testing this extension: it helps detect
other chrome extensions which track your data. You will see some weird
requests being made to obscure hosts.

